# where to get some no horses signs for my trail



## iliketoridebikes (Jan 22, 2004)

saw some horse poop on my trail the other day.
e-mailed the land manager, he said horseback riding is not allowed in the park.
just to nip this thing in the bud i would like to put up a few 'no horses' signs out there.
you know, some real official-looking ones.
i have googled and hit up e-bay with no luck.
anyone got a sure fire source?


----------



## seenvic (Sep 9, 2003)

iliketoridebikes said:


> saw some horse poop on my trail the other day.
> e-mailed the land manager, he said horseback riding is not allowed in the park.
> just to nip this thing in the bud i would like to put up a few 'no horses' signs out there.
> you know, some real official-looking ones.
> ...


Try a company named Rock Art. 
Or Carsonite. 
Or google "no horse signs trails" and I bet you have some luck.


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*easy to make one*

just "obtain" a horse head and stick it on a pole right at the trailhead.
horses suck


----------



## Roam (Sep 17, 2004)

iliketoridebikes said:


> saw some horse poop on my trail the other day.
> e-mailed the land manager, he said horseback riding is not allowed in the park.
> just to nip this thing in the bud i would like to put up a few 'no horses' signs out there.
> you know, some real official-looking ones.
> ...


ive had the same problem and found a site from google images:click here
i printed out about five of these and taped them on some trees in the areas and i think it worked


----------



## Haroow (Mar 10, 2004)

bulC said:


> just "obtain" a horse head and stick it on a pole right at the trailhead.
> horses suck


lol lol lol ......... that would turn them around


----------



## Medwheeljo (Oct 2, 2004)

iliketoridebikes said:


> saw some horse poop on my trail the other day.
> e-mailed the land manager, he said horseback riding is not allowed in the park.
> just to nip this thing in the bud i would like to put up a few 'no horses' signs out there.
> you know, some real official-looking ones.
> ...


A couple of things: first horse poop biodegrades pretty quick and quite frankly, it's not nearly as offensive as dog, or heaven forbid, as much as human poop. Secondly, and obviously I don't have a clue where you are or what your situation is, and I certainly realize I am way out of line, but I have learned that equestrians can be much more effective allies than they are adversaries. We have learned here that equestrians can be a valuable resource, and as a general rule they add more benefit to the ranks of the recreational or 'fun factor use' rather than the 'shut em down' contingent. Equestrians here have recognized that if Mtn. Bikes are outlawed that they would probably be next, (it appears as though they are already outlawed where you are at) so it makes good sense, certainly from their perspective, to join together for the common cause. Frankly, it sounds like they are reacting like cyclist did before we were recognized as legitimate. Why polarize them? Thirdly, assuming you are attempting to build, rather than erode relationships, you may want to consider being the voice of reason rather than exercising your sphincter as the 'poop patrol.'


----------



## Guitarzan415 (Jan 4, 2004)

*I beg-to-differ!*



Medwheeljo said:


> A couple of things: first horse poop biodegrades pretty quick and quite frankly, it's not nearly as offensive as dog, or heaven forbid, as much as human poop. Secondly, and obviously I don't have a clue where you are or what your situation is, and I certainly realize I am way out of line, but I have learned that equestrians can be much more effective allies than they are adversaries. We have learned here that equestrians can be a valuable resource, and as a general rule they add more benefit to the ranks of the recreational or 'fun factor use' rather than the 'shut em down' contingent. Equestrians here have recognized that if Mtn. Bikes are outlawed that they would probably be next, (it appears as though they are already outlawed where you are at) so it makes good sense, certainly from their perspective, to join together for the common cause. Frankly, it sounds like they are reacting like cyclist did before we were recognized as legitimate. Why polarize them? Thirdly, assuming you are attempting to build, rather than erode relationships, you may want to consider being the voice of reason rather than exercising your sphincter as the 'poop patrol.'


Not sure what Equestrian paridise you live in...but most, (not all) of the horse people I encounter here in Marin are throwback's to the Nazi era.Trying to be the "voice of reason" falls on deaf ears. OOHH do I have stories!


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

LMays said:


> Not sure what Equestrian paridise you live in...but most, (not all) of the horse people I encounter here in Marin are throwback's to the Nazi era.Trying to be the "voice of reason" falls on deaf ears. OOHH do I have stories!


Gotta say - from what I've heard, if I lived in Marin - I might be inclined to obtain not only the head of a horse, but also the head of an elitist hiker so that I could place them BOTH on poles at the trail head - thankfully I live in CO and most of those in power realize that banning bikes from many of the trails on the front range would probably lead to widespread rioting


----------



## Guitarzan415 (Jan 4, 2004)

s1ngletrack said:


> Gotta say - from what I've heard, if I lived in Marin - I might be inclined to obtain not only the head of a horse, but also the head of an elitist hiker so that I could place them BOTH on poles at the trail head - thankfully I live in CO and most of those in power realize that banning bikes from many of the trails on the front range would probably lead to widespread rioting


I should watch the God Father for a few good tip's huh!. I truly am envious of the cohersiveness (sp/is this a word?) other parts of the country have. We do have some of this unity in the Sierras, but that is a 2hr. drive from Marin. What keeps my spirits up about Marin, is the fact that I am able to ride(due to weather) most any day of the year. I just need to find a really good pair of ear plugs to insert when approaching a hiker or equestrian!


----------



## Medwheeljo (Oct 2, 2004)

*horse sense*



LMays said:


> Not sure what Equestrian paridise you live in...but most, (not all) of the horse people I encounter here in Marin are throwback's to the Nazi era.Trying to be the "voice of reason" falls on deaf ears. OOHH do I have stories!


Without a doubt,, geographical locations certainly can make all the difference, and I apologize if I was being presumptuous about the 'voice of reason thing' but the tactic has worked for us for the past 15+ years. Who knows maybe it's a Colorado cowboy thing that helps our cause, I don't know&#8230; what can I say, maybe this is paradise and I shouldn't take it for granted&#8230;


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

www.envirosigns.com can make up anything you want.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

You can easily get the sign images online, like another poster suggested. From there, just do a google search on waterproof paper. There are many brands of paper that are waterproof, tear resistant that are designed for this purpose. You can make 10 signs for about $10 and still have it look professional. Let us know what you decided to go with.

Chris


----------



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

www.rockartsigns.com

They have stickers that you can put on carsonite signs for about $1 each, and they are USFS standard.


----------

